# Good place to camp in Brookyln



## katejohn009 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey friends. I'm looking for a good place to camp in Brooklyn for our office annual Tour. We will be there for 2 nights and, wanna visit the main points. We are from an insurance broker company in Toronto and, we will be coming on July 20th with a group of 20 people. We are looking for advice on where to stay & what to see while in Brooklyn! We’ll appreciate your comments.


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

You can camp in Park Slope Day Camp. Great place, active programming, outdoor activities.


----------



## bozemanfence (Jul 2, 2020)

That sounds fun!
www.bozemanfencebuilder.com


----------

